# What's your TTF Story?



## Erestor Arcamen

Hi,

For those of you who don't know me, I'm EA, and one of the moderator's on TTF, I've been a member since 2004. One of the great things about TTF is that it's been around for over two decades now. There are members here (like me) who were teenagers when we first joined. When I signed up, I was in college and had no idea what I was doing with my life; now I'm married, have a child, and a job that I love. It's amazing how much time this site's been around. We've had new admins, moderators, and members come and go since I first joined and each of them has added their own special touches to the forum during their time here. Whether it's been through redesigning the site, adding to discussions or sharing artwork and stories that they've created themselves, TTF is full of amazing members, their love for Middle Earth and their creativity. We've had sections of the forum go away and new sections added. We have a wiki that some people have been working on and the chatbox. TTF has changed since I joined but its core purpose for being is the same, for all of us to share our love of J.R.R. Tolkien.

Maybe this sounds cheesy, it probably does to a lot of you, but TTF is probably my most favorite website on the internet. I plug the site every chance I get on Reddit and elsewhere because I love being here. I love being a moderator (even if I may not be a GREAT moderator, opinions vary 😋) and I love sharing my love of Tolkien with each and every one of you, even if it's just me lurking and reading. So, the reason I joined TTF, after reading Fellowship of the Ring for the first time, was when I first met Tom Bombadil. I was very curious so did a Google search on him and found a fascinating essay that a previous member here had written. I have no idea where that essay is now, but that's what got me hooked. Since I joined, I've seen the site thriving, slowing down to little-to-no discussions, to being filled with pharmaceutical spam for a while. Through all of that, I've still loved this place as much as when I joined. I'm sure for a lot of others it was a single post or discussion on this site that got you hooked too and I'd love to hear your story. What brought you here, what made you stay? Share your story with us, maybe we'll include it in the next TTF newsletter .

Thanks for listening, if there's ever anything I can do for you or if you just need someone to talk to or anything, my direct messages are always open!

Your friendly neighborhood mod,
EA

*Also just a reminder, the archives are FULL of amazing discussions. Why not go check them out. If you see one you want to contribute to, send a pm to Squint-eyed Southerner or myself and we can help you to move it back to the active forum!*
Link to Archives: https://www.thetolkienforum.com/forums/archives.103/


----------



## Thorin

I was one of the first members to join I think, back in 1999. I was 'guibox' back then, before they moved it to the new platform and the First Age of TTF reckoning really began in 2001. I think I joined because they movies were set to come out and I wanted to find a place where not just the movies, but all things of Tolkien were discussed. I had been reading LoTR fairly often since I was 13, but other than LoTR and The Hobbit, I really knew nothing about the history and lore of ME and being on here turned me on to it. I'm a history buff by nature so it was great to find out more information of stories and history referenced in LoTR that always confused me. After 2008, I was mostly absent until The Hobbit movies came on. After 2013, I don't think I was on very much at all.

I'm glad to be back though and intend to be far more regular than I have been the last 10 years.


----------



## Olorgando

I only decided to get Internet access at home in late 2013 (I'd had it in the company over 18 years earlier).
I had first read LoTR in 1983 (German translation) and 1985 (original).

The first JRRT site I found and joined was "The Council of Elrond", also in late 2013. As "The Desolation of Smaug" premiere was still a month or so away, there was quite a lot going on - though apparently not nearly as much as in the heyday of the LoTR films. Things quieted down after the BoFA EE came out in 2015, and the site was experiencing technical issues, also due to at least one hack. I next joined the site "Arwen-Undomiel" in early 2017 on the recommendation of two members of CoE. Both sites had livelier times and quieter times, but with a noticeable quieting down. I then landed here, again on the recommendation of a member of both other sites.

In retrospect, TTF was the kind of site I was always looking for. One of the "selling points" that convinced me was that TTF had a new owner, mazzly, since July 2019. Maintenance of the other two sites was spotty (CoE) to practically nonexistent (A-U); the latter seems to have been abandoned by all by now.

There simply was much less discussion on those other two sites. In both, what was most active is what one could call the "games section" - that would be _Bars & Inns >> The Mad Badger_ here. The collection on CoE once went over three pages! Problem was, after playing a few years, things got repetitive. And in the Private Message section here, especially with one member, I'm more active (and having more fun) by several orders of magnitude compared to the other two sites combined. Though not a little of our discussions, if ever viewed by others, would probably remind a lot of people of these old coots:



But as I stated in another thread recently, these two are my favorite Muppets anyway! 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Who you calling a "coot"?! (I'll cop to "old") 😁

Especially since I first read Hobbit and LOTR in 1967. 😳

I confess to not going online until 2015 or so. Unbelievable, really. I checked out a few Tolkien forums, and landed here, as it was one of the more active ones, and featured some of the more interesting book discussions.

Now, after being dragooned into the ranks of mods, I find I can't escape. 🤣


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Who you calling a "coot"?! (I'll cop to "old") 😁


Would you prefer "fart"??? 😏

Edit:
OK, checking my Oxford E-G / G-E dictionary, coot means chicken. Clucking and squawking ... so what's the problem? 😁


----------



## Ealdwyn

I was a long-time lurker. I'd dipped into TTF and other Tolkien forums for many years but never signed up. I was always impressed with how knowledgable the folk are here. I mean, I love Tolkien, but I'm nowhere near as nerdy (intended as a compliment!) as some of the guys. If there's something you want to know on some obscure aspect of lore, then there's bound to be someone here who's an expert.

Then came 2020. I joined during the first covid lockdown in the UK and found a great community here. Not just enthusiastic about Tolkien but extremely silly too! It feels like my spiritual home


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We do seem to swing between extremes. 😅


----------



## Halasían

I know I have posted it in summary on here somewhere before, but here goes. I came to TTF in December 2001 and was using an old CB handle name of 'Snowdog'. At that time I was working full time and had a house, a wife (#2 - marriage was declining), and two young kids born in 1989 & 1990, and all the concerns and bills that went along with that. 

My Middle-earth experience was I had read The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings in 1975, and attended a 'line party' at the local mall awaiting midnight, when the manager of Walden Books, was going to open the store the day the Silmarillion was released. I was a serious Middle Earth geek then. Even worked on learning the calligraphy of the Cirith and Tengwar based solely on the information in the Appendices of Return of the King. Then after tech college I got my first fulltime job and found out my college girlfriend was pregnant in the same week. Marriage #1 and a son had my interest in Middle Earth wane for a time as I was cast into the world of 'adulting'. Then one day around the time of my divorce in 1983 I spotted a paperback copy of Unfinished Tales on a rack by the checkout counter of a grocery store. Bought it and read it, and it all started again. Around that time, I was getting into D&D (TSR 2nd ed.) and my ex brother-in-law was gamemastering a Middle earth based campaign. I then got into reading all the books again, and read Lord of the Rings, parts of the Silmarillion, and Unfinished Tales several times before life changed again.

The Middle Earth internet backstory is before I joined here, I had been on The One Ring (dotcom) since late 1999 when I first got word that a movie was being made of Lord of the Rings. I logged in a lot at work with their T1 connection, as the home 28.8kbs dial-up modem struggled. I got pretty heavily involved with that site for a couple years, getting into forum roleplaying and the discussions and banter and internet drama. I did go looking elsewhere in late 2000 due to some heavy-handed and preferential modding that was going on there where I found Minas Tirith, Barrow Downs, and Entmoot. Didn't find TTF at that time though.

It was when the Fellowship premiered in December 2001 that, despite knowing it was coming, the One Ring server melted down under the abrupt increase in traffic from moviegoers. So along with those three previously mentioned, I went out to look for other new Tolkien sites. That was when I registered here. I may be seen as having appeared in threads in the archives here starting back then. I also joined Ringbearer, Shadow of Mordor, The Tower of Orthanc, and The White Council. My participation in discussions here (and all the other sites) was intermittent going from days of a lot of activity interspersed by days or weeks or even months of absence. 

In 2003 I was banned from The One Ring (marriage politics) so again appeared here more, and my mistress (Lady Rian) found me here and we wrote some roleplay fanfiction stuff. Of course that ended abruptly, and I went around the sites I had been on, and found a couple new ones like Council of Elrond.

My TTF story has always been that of a drifter. I was called 'a Tolkien site slut' once by another vagabond who I kept running into. Can't remember their username here. I would drop in here periodically, increasing my participation in 2007 when I moved countries to join Elora, and also joined Arwen Undomiel around then. Elora and I used this place to share our stories even though the 10,000 character limit was a pain in the butt.

Through the years, many if not most of those old sites either disappeared, fell into ruin until the domain expired (Minas Tirith), was gracefully closed down (Ringbearer) or just became pretty much abandoned by the original owners (Arwen Undomiel, Council of Elrond, Entmoot). Barrow Downs still has a solid core of users, but its hard for anyone new to join since they screwed down the spam filter net.
It was a good day when the ownership of this site was passed on to new blood with a drive to preserve and update the creaky forum software. My participation increased even more (Much to the dismay of some) and these days its one of only a few Middle Earth sites I still visit.

After all that reminiscing thought-stream hot air blah blah, the answers to your questions Erestor are:
1. _What brought you here?_ The One Ring dotcom server crashing in December 2001.
2. _What made you stay?_ The content, the drama, the even-handed moderation, the forum software (it was one of a few that had a 'dark mode) the consistency (crashes and data-corruption was few and far between in my experience), and the mindful preservation of old discussions.

One minor annoyance I learned to live with here is the tendency for topics to get derailed. Overall, the experience here has been mostly good.

_Edit 24/2/2022: that is until this week. I think my time on TTF has come to an end. 
On 2nd thought. I'll hang around and laugh at those who cant stand the thought that a new adaptation is coming to TV. 
I deleted my commentary on the 'fun bit' as this place has lost the vibe that occasional bander is actually taken as funny, not an insult._

🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Halasían said:


> I know I have posted it in summary on her somewhere


Not in a sensitive area, I hope! 😳


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not in a sensitive area, I hope! 😳


You'll have to ask her. 🤣

I had to edit that about a hundred times as I sloppily typed it out the first run and posted it prematurely.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Better than posting posthumously.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thanks for sharing the stories, I appreciate it. I know I haven't been here forever but do remember the clunky software. I'm not sure if that was the first iteration that you're talking about or not but it was the dark forest-green site with the two trees at the top. SES and I were just talking about the other sites out there a few days ago after I was googling and found a bunch of old forums I'd never heard of, it was interesting to browse through some of them.


----------



## Uminya

Oh yes, like Thorin I've been here since before the domain was changed; the forum used to be attached to some fan site of the old "Webmaster". Most of my posting was during the early 00's, and life circumstances and changing tastes drew me away from this place for quite a while. I think I tried to come back a few years ago, but the site was down and at the time it looked like there was no longer an administrator. It's nice to see some familiar faces still, and that people still post here 😊

I also changed my username; while I don't share a hobbit's distrust of boats, I decided that "Ciryaher" wasn't really my style any more 😄


----------



## Starbrow

I've been around a long time, joining in 2003. I've loved LOTR since I read it in high school and have lost count of how many times I've reread it. I have also read almost all of Tolkien's other fictional works, including HOME. I don't post much, but I love to read what other, quite knowledgable members post. I admire the amount of time and effort some of you put into your posts discussing fine points of Tolkien's work. Especially, since I am usually too lazy to get off the couch to get my books from the other room to check a fact. 😅

I joined The Tolkien Forum because it was at the top of the list when I first searched for a LOTR site way back when the internet was still pretty new and our modem speed had increased. I come on almost everyday to read the new posts. Thanks to all the members who post and make this one of the highlights of my day.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

When I was 3, my grandfather read me the Hobbit. About three years later, I asked my father what his favorite book was, when he was a teenager. He said LotR, and I decided to read it, and fell in love with it at once. A year or two ago, I - while searching the internet about proof of whether Balrogs have wings, to avoid doing homework - stumbled upon this website, and was amazed by the sheer number of knowledgeable fans. I joined, and only recently stopped being a "New Member" and became a "Member".  I'm very happy about that.
I think I am most likely one of the youngest members of the forum, though. I am still in Middle School but participating in some of the TTF discussions make me feel older than I actually am. My knowledge of Tolkien's works also grows a lot here!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> recently stopped being a "New Member" and became a "Member"


Welcome to the ranks of the Elite! 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I am still in Middle School


We'd never know it from your posts.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Welcome to the ranks of the Elite! 😄


That's actually how it feels!


----------



## Halasían

Lovely story Goldilocks Gamgee! 




Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I joined, and only recently stopped being a "New Member" and became a "Member".  I'm very happy about that.


I may be mistaken, but I think once you are a 'member' you can go into your 'account details' (click on your user name at the top) and add a custom title.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> When I was 3, my grandfather read me the Hobbit. About three years later, I asked my father what his favorite book was, when he was a teenager. He said LotR, and I decided to read it, and fell in love with it at once. A year or two ago, I - while searching the internet about proof of whether Balrogs have wings, to avoid doing homework - stumbled upon this website, and was amazed by the sheer number of knowledgeable fans. I joined, and only recently stopped being a "New Member" and became a "Member".  I'm very happy about that.
> I think I am most likely one of the youngest members of the forum, though. I am still in Middle School but participating in some of the TTF discussions make me feel older than I actually am. My knowledge of Tolkien's works also grows a lot here!


Your story sounds great!
I'm still in school too.  I'm going to finish the 11th grade this year. It's the last school year for Russian students.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That had to be explained to me by one of our other Russian members. ☺


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That had to be explained to me by one of our other Russian members. ☺


I guess I know who you are talking about.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now if we could just get her to post. 🙄


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I'm going to finish the 11th grade this year. It's the last school year for Russian students.


You are Russian? I am so glad to meet someone from my country! I live in the USA, but I am Russian.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We have several Russian members, as it happens. Members the world over,in fact.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Members the world over,


I'm assuming you meant to say "members from over the world". 🙃


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, I don't think any are floating in the sky! 😆

Though some could be considered a bit "far out". 😅


----------



## Olorgando

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I'm assuming you meant to say "members from over the world". 🙃


I didn't know that we have members from Valinor and Tol Eressëa! 😮


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'd like to think so, TBH.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

That would be so nice...


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'd like to think so, TBH.


Avatars are a different matter! Just look at mine. But I suppose they don't count by reasons of some arcane technicality ... 😠


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> You are Russian? I am so glad to meet someone from my country! I live in the USA, but I am Russian.


Yeah, I'm Russian. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Olorgando

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I'm assuming you meant to say "members from over the world". 🙃


I'm assuming you meant to say "from _all_ over the world" ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Avatars are a different matter! Just look at mine.


Yes, "avatars" on the Internet are different from say, Krishna being an avatar of Vishnu.

On the other hand, Gandalf is often described as being "short-tempered".

Hmm. . .🤔😁


----------



## ZehnWaters

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I think I am most likely one of the youngest members of the forum, though. I am still in Middle School but participating in some of the TTF discussions make me feel older than I actually am. My knowledge of Tolkien's works also grows a lot here!


Jinkies, now I do feel old. Here I was thinking *I* was one of the younger members in my mid-30s.

My mom had always been a fan of Tolkien since she was in High School. She'd even bought a copy of The Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales. She started The Silmarillion but never finished it (her bookmark sat in the book for decades and now the book pages have a permanent little bend). I remember liking the Rankin-Bass The Hobbit (but being sad that Bombur died). I never read the books until after seeing the first film in '01. I was hooked. I saw it in the theatre 9 times (my personal record). I read through the LotR books in a few months and then started in on The Silmarillion during my senior year. It's my favourite book, I've read it 11 times. The Silmarillion completely changed how I write (not necessarily for the better as I'm more inclined towards narrative summaries now than 3rd person omniscient, personal stories).

Since I enjoy building a setting and creating characters more than telling a story, I've been prone to making RPG settings (and not following through on them). It was when I started making 1st Age and 2nd Age alternate universe fanfiction that I found TTF; I needed feedback.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> On the other hand, Gandalf is often described as being "short-tempered".
> Hmm. . .🤔😁


Dang! You broke the code! 😁😁😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> . I am still in Middle School


Wait a minute-- is this really true? In looking for something in an old thread, I came across your first post:
Post in thread 'Arwen: why i hate her' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/arwen-why-i-hate-her.14053/post-537242

Over a_ year ago! _If I'm guessing your age then correctly, I have to say I'm seriously impressed.

(I'm also guessing you were too young to have been on here. Naughty! But I wouldn't want to be without your posts.😄)


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

I just read the "Rules" Thread, and only now realized that a year ago, I was in fact illegally active on this site... Oops.


----------



## Halasían

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I just read the "Rules" Thread, and only now realized that a year ago, I was in fact illegally active on this site... Oops.


OOOoooo...... a sneaky adolescent! who'd a thunk it? 🤣


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> OOOoooo...... a sneaky adolescent! who'd a thunk it? 🤣


Oh sure, Hal. Just think back that (I'm guessing) half-century when *you* were that age ... 😁


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> Oh sure, Hal. Just think back that (I'm guessing) half-century when *you* were that age ... 😁


Hmm.... smoking my first joint outside the junior high gymnasium on dance night...


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Hmm.... smoking my first joint outside the junior high gymnasium on dance night...


This time of year back in 1969 ... going down the home stretch in 8th (and last) grade at a Catholic school in Quenns, NYC as youngest in my class ... we had school uniforms - friggin' *ties!* ... in 8th grade we were given the freedom to wear *loafers* (_yippie!_) ... at that time the term "joint" probably only conjured up skeletal anatomy to me (though probably not the terms "skeletal anatomy") ...


----------



## Halasían

Gando, you are older than me then. My 'sneakiness' was in 1971 when I was in 7th grade. Skyway, south of Seattle, was even then a bit of a rougher neighborhood. If we are talking electronic forms of entertainment, then building and running a pirate radio station is up there, along with using good old Ma Bell for phone phreaking with a Cap'n Crunch whistle.

Anyway, we really have derailed this thread... 🤣


----------



## Chymaera

I was 10 years old in the third grade. The teachers gathered the four third grade classes together, our teacher began to read us a story. ‘In a hole there lived a hobbit’. Yes that story. Everyday they read a chapter to us. We meet Gandalf and Bilbo and Thorin. Elrond, Beorn, and Smaug. Magic and elves and Spiders. It left an impression.

It wasn’t until much later in life I realized that that year was 1973. The year the Professor passed. 

I wasn’t a reader then. I was a TV watcher. Then i become a movie watcher. In 1977 Star Wars came out in theaters. I fell in love and saw it dozens of times. Then i discovered there was a novelization of Star Wars. That is when i became a reader. Words forming pictures in your mind. What a discovery. Then a friends says read this. The Fellowship of the Ring. Professor Tolkien can paint a picture with words like no other. I burned throught Two Towers and Return of the King in no time. Then back to the Hobbit. Then started all over again. 

Then The Silmarillion. That was a tough slog. It read like Old Testament Genesis. It was hard I couldn’t find the story. Then back to my friend who had a handle on what was going onexplained it to me. Then back to the book, 

Illuvatar and his mental issues. Eä is therapy. Melkor needs to be more like his brother. Play nice and be King of the World. It could have been so nice. Boring but nice.

Then the Music. What a wonderful idea. It’s just a blueprint, a start.


----------



## ZehnWaters

Chymaera said:


> Then The Silmarillion. That was a tough slog. It read like Old Testament Genesis. It was hard I couldn’t find the story.


lol I always find this funny. It was the easiest for me to read because I could just put it down at any given chapter. I've read it 11 times. It's my favourite book. The thing is, it's not a story: it's a history. I'm an historian. Setting, events, people, a narrative. It was the easiest for me to consume. It's also my favourite playground to write stories in too.


----------



## Halasían

Chymaera said:


> Then The Silmarillion. That was a tough slog. It read like Old Testament Genesis. It was hard I couldn’t find the story. Then back to my friend who had a handle on what was going on explained it to me. Then back to the book,


I was exactly the same in my thoughts when I got the Silmarillion. After a couple pages of 'the bible', I skipped ahead to what I knew and read 'Akallabêth: The Downfall of Númenor' and 'Of The Rings Of Power And The Third Age'. Tried to start again a 2nd time a couple weeks later, and the same. So I skipped ahead to Valaquenta and managed to push through it to get to the Quenta Silmarillion.


----------



## Thorin

Uminya said:


> Oh yes, like Thorin I've been here since before the domain was changed; the forum used to be attached to some fan site of the old "Webmaster". Most of my posting was during the early 00's, and life circumstances and changing tastes drew me away from this place for quite a while. I think I tried to come back a few years ago, but the site was down and at the time it looked like there was no longer an administrator. It's nice to see some familiar faces still, and that people still post here 😊
> 
> I also changed my username; while I don't share a hobbit's distrust of boats, I decided that "Ciryaher" wasn't really my style any more 😄


Ciryaher!!! I didn't know this was you!! ha ha! We old curmudgeons have to keep the First Age alive with our presence! Good to see you, my old TTF friend!


----------



## Uminya

Thorin said:


> Ciryaher!!! I didn't know this was you!! ha ha! We old curmudgeons have to keep the First Age alive with our presence! Good to see you, my old TTF friend!


Tis I!  It's always nice to have a familiar face around, I hope you are keeping well!


----------



## Halasían

Thorin said:


> Ciryaher!!! I didn't know this was you!! ha ha! We old curmudgeons have to keep the First Age alive with our presence! Good to see you, my old TTF friend!





Uminya said:


> Tis I!  It's always nice to have a familiar face around, I hope you are keeping well!


Class of 2001 Rocks!


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Thorin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciryaher!!! I didn't know this was you!! ha ha! We old curmudgeons have to keep the First Age alive with our presence! Good to see you, my old TTF friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uminya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis I!  It's always nice to have a familiar face around, I hope you are keeping well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Class of 2001 Rocks!
Click to expand...

2001 ... were you TTF-old-timers still using modems back then? I dimly recall them being mentioned in some of the really old threads that I trawled through in my beginnings here, late 2019.


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> 2001 ... were you TTF-old-timers still using modems back then? I dimly recall them being mentioned in some of the really old threads that I trawled through in my beginnings here, late 2019.


Yeah, at home. Being up in the mountains I had a 28.8kbs dial-up to a local independent ISP a friend ran from his computer repair business in the nearest 'big-town' eleven miles away. The best anyone got out there over the turn-of-the-20th century copper telephone lines that were strung up along the railroad tracks was 28.8. I had a meme of Eddie Albert of the Green Acres TV show with him up on the pole with an archaic IBM 'brick' laptop with the two wires stuck in the side. It seemed like that sometimes.

I did a lot of my internetting at work though where I had the use of a T1 connection.


----------



## Uminya

Olorgando said:


> 2001 ... were you TTF-old-timers still using modems back then? I dimly recall them being mentioned in some of the really old threads that I trawled through in my beginnings here, late 2019.



I actually used my school's internet for most of my early posting; I didn't have the internet in my house until 2002, but it was indeed dial-up when we did get it


----------



## Lithóniel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those of you who don't know me, I'm EA, and one of the moderator's on TTF, I've been a member since 2004. One of the great things about TTF is that it's been around for over two decades now. There are members here (like me) who were teenagers when we first joined. When I signed up, I was in college and had no idea what I was doing with my life; now I'm married, have a child, and a job that I love. It's amazing how much time this site's been around. We've had new admins, moderators, and members come and go since I first joined and each of them has added their own special touches to the forum during their time here. Whether it's been through redesigning the site, adding to discussions or sharing artwork and stories that they've created themselves, TTF is full of amazing members, their love for Middle Earth and their creativity. We've had sections of the forum go away and new sections added. We have a wiki that some people have been working on and the chatbox. TTF has changed since I joined but its core purpose for being is the same, for all of us to share our love of J.R.R. Tolkien.
> 
> Maybe this sounds cheesy, it probably does to a lot of you, but TTF is probably my most favorite website on the internet. I plug the site every chance I get on Reddit and elsewhere because I love being here. I love being a moderator (even if I may not be a GREAT moderator, opinions vary 😋) and I love sharing my love of Tolkien with each and every one of you, even if it's just me lurking and reading. So, the reason I joined TTF, after reading Fellowship of the Ring for the first time, was when I first met Tom Bombadil. I was very curious so did a Google search on him and found a fascinating essay that a previous member here had written. I have no idea where that essay is now, but that's what got me hooked. Since I joined, I've seen the site thriving, slowing down to little-to-no discussions, to being filled with pharmaceutical spam for a while. Through all of that, I've still loved this place as much as when I joined. I'm sure for a lot of others it was a single post or discussion on this site that got you hooked too and I'd love to hear your story. What brought you here, what made you stay? Share your story with us, maybe we'll include it in the next TTF newsletter .
> 
> Thanks for listening, if there's ever anything I can do for you or if you just need someone to talk to or anything, my direct messages are always open!
> 
> Your friendly neighborhood mod,
> EA
> 
> *Also just a reminder, the archives are FULL of amazing discussions. Why not go check them out. If you see one you want to contribute to, send a pm to Squint-eyed Southerner or myself and we can help you to move it back to the active forum!*
> Link to Archives: https://www.thetolkienforum.com/forums/archives.103/





Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those of you who don't know me, I'm EA, and one of the moderator's on TTF, I've been a member since 2004. One of the great things about TTF is that it's been around for over two decades now. There are members here (like me) who were teenagers when we first joined. When I signed up, I was in college and had no idea what I was doing with my life; now I'm married, have a child, and a job that I love. It's amazing how much time this site's been around. We've had new admins, moderators, and members come and go since I first joined and each of them has added their own special touches to the forum during their time here. Whether it's been through redesigning the site, adding to discussions or sharing artwork and stories that they've created themselves, TTF is full of amazing members, their love for Middle Earth and their creativity. We've had sections of the forum go away and new sections added. We have a wiki that some people have been working on and the chatbox. TTF has changed since I joined but its core purpose for being is the same, for all of us to share our love of J.R.R. Tolkien.
> 
> Maybe this sounds cheesy, it probably does to a lot of you, but TTF is probably my most favorite website on the internet. I plug the site every chance I get on Reddit and elsewhere because I love being here. I love being a moderator (even if I may not be a GREAT moderator, opinions vary 😋) and I love sharing my love of Tolkien with each and every one of you, even if it's just me lurking and reading. So, the reason I joined TTF, after reading Fellowship of the Ring for the first time, was when I first met Tom Bombadil. I was very curious so did a Google search on him and found a fascinating essay that a previous member here had written. I have no idea where that essay is now, but that's what got me hooked. Since I joined, I've seen the site thriving, slowing down to little-to-no discussions, to being filled with pharmaceutical spam for a while. Through all of that, I've still loved this place as much as when I joined. I'm sure for a lot of others it was a single post or discussion on this site that got you hooked too and I'd love to hear your story. What brought you here, what made you stay? Share your story with us, maybe we'll include it in the next TTF newsletter .
> 
> Thanks for listening, if there's ever anything I can do for you or if you just need someone to talk to or anything, my direct messages are always open!
> 
> Your friendly neighborhood mod,
> EA
> 
> *Also just a reminder, the archives are FULL of amazing discussions. Why not go check them out. If you see one you want to contribute to, send a pm to Squint-eyed Southerner or myself and we can help you to move it back to the active forum!*
> Link to Archives: https://www.thetolkienforum.com/forums/archives.103/


Mae govannen!
I’m very new to TTF, but it feels like home here. Somewhere I can belong. I’m only 14, so I don’t really know anyone who loves it as much as I do. I started off with watching the movies a couple years ago and I instantly fell in love. I’m currently reading the Lotr books and it’s cool to see what’s different and what’s the same. I love it soooo much. Also, I’m very fascinated with elves (just like Sam lol). They’re so amazing.

Anyway, thank you all so much for making TTF what it is.

~LOTR4liiife

EDIT: I totally forgot to tell how I found TTF, but basically I was googling something about Sindarin and stumbled across this.


----------



## Persephone

Interesting stories... I wonder if I should post mine ... oh well... 

it all started in another forum... I met a nice fellow there and he brought me here. He said this was a better place. So, I followed him here and he was right - it was better than the other place. I met so many nice people on here - from everywhere. Back then I was working for a bank as their web designer. My time on TTF was usually on breaks (I used another computer outside the office), or at home (I sometimes even wrote pages of RPG at 2am). 

There was a time when the whole board thought I was dead. Long story short - am still alive, but I realized that, even though this is all online, some have real emotions invested. 

RPGs were my thing. I enjoyed writing and reading and I learned so much from the RPGs in terms of actual writing. There were several people here who started avoiding me because I guess I was too serious about the RPGs and they think it was weird. 

When I left for the first time it was because my father died of liver cancer. I returned, but didn't stay long cause no one was here. 

I'm back now and hoping to see more life since there's renewed interest in LOTR and Tolkien.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Sorry for your loss. It can be life-changing, I know. 


Persephone said:


> I'm back now


We're glad you are! 😊


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sorry for your loss. It can be life-changing, I know.
> 
> We're glad you are! 😊


Thank you! Still trying to get my groove back


----------



## Maeglin

Well, this is a blast from the past! Today I checked my email and very randomly saw that some old thread I was in had been resurrected on here, and I had no idea that the site was still connected to my email or even still in existence! It just so happens that I started re-reading LOTR for the first time in years last month, so it was serendipitous to get the email and I figured I'd poke around and was pleasantly surprised to see some old names I remember (Erestor, Ancalagon, the former Ciryaher...wow this makes me feel old)! 

My original username was Glorfindel1187 (or some number like that). You might be able to tell from the grainy avatar picture that I haven't accessed this site in some time (according to my profile, I think I last updated info in 2009, but I don't think I've posted since the much earlier 2000s). Anyway, I remember discovering TTF for the first time when I was 15 years old and my parents had just moved us to a new town where I knew absolutely no one and it was the middle of the summer, 2002, so it wasn't like I could just make friends in school at the time and it was pre-cell phone era, so I was pretty much alone and friendless. Reading Tolkien always felt like (and still does) going home, so I don't remember what possessed me but I must have done a search for something about the books and it led me here, to this amazing place of Tolkien nerds like me, and discovering this was an awesome escape from my summer of loneliness and gave me a sense of community. I posted quite regularly for maybe 2-3 years, right up through the end of high school, then college and all the tomfoolery that comes with it took over and I pretty much drifted away. 

All that said, I can't believe it's been _20 years _since I found TTF and that it still exists with some of the same people! I'm obviously much older now, and I've got an amazing family (wife and 2 kids: 4-year-old girl and 2-year-old boy) and career (English teacher - go figure...a fantasy lit nerd is an English teacher) and working on my Ph.D. 

I'll try to check in semi-regularly, especially as I'm slowly re-reading the series now and my daughter is soon approaching the age where I can at least try to read _The Hobbit _to her. It truly did warm my heart and give me some great nostalgia to find this place again today. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Great story. Welcome back! 😊


----------



## Olorgando

Maeglin said:


> ... and career (English teacher - go figure...a fantasy lit nerd is an English teacher) ...


Welcome back, Maeglin. 

Your being an English teacher immediately made this question pop up in my mind:

Are any of JRRT's works on the curriculum? I'd guess "The Hobbit" for younger kids, LoTR for the older ones (you didn't state what grades you teach).
I went to school for seven years in the US (NY), 1966 to high school graduation in 1973, then two more years of college until I returned to Germany.
Oddly, somehow I missed LoTR, though it was the time of the first craze ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maeglin said:


> Today I checked my email and very randomly saw that some old thread I was in had been resurrected on here, and I had no idea that the site was still connected to my email or even still in existence!


In that case, it sounds like we need to resurrect more old threads! ☺


----------



## Barliman

I joined some Tolkien forum around 2000, give or take, when I heard there was going to be films made. Silly me, I had great hopes. 
I don't remember if it was this one or another as I quit visiting it when people were raving about how wonderful the movies were, like Faramir taking Frodo and Sam to Osgiliath didn't detract from the story.
Though I did get an email from a High School GF to whom I'd give a copy of the red bound single volume. She said she knew it was me based on my comments about the movies. Apparently even as a teenager I wore my admiration for Tolkien on my sleeve. 🤣
I joined TTF (again?) in 2018 when SES sent me some links to the site.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And things have gone downhill ever since. 😁


----------



## Maeglin

Olorgando said:


> Welcome back, Maeglin.
> 
> Your being an English teacher immediately made this question pop up in my mind:
> 
> Are any of JRRT's works on the curriculum? I'd guess "The Hobbit" for younger kids, LoTR for the older ones (you didn't state what grades you teach).
> I went to school for seven years in the US (NY), 1966 to high school graduation in 1973, then two more years of college until I returned to Germany.
> Oddly, somehow I missed LoTR, though it was the time of the first craze ...


Thanks for the welcome and kind words!

Sadly no, none of JRRT's works are in most curricula that I've come across. For the first two years of my career I taught middle school (ages 11-13) and had some freedom with material, so I did read "The Hobbit" with a small group of students in need of high-engagement texts for reading skills intervention purposes. 

I only teach high school now, mostly 11-12th graders, and I have never seen or heard LOTR taught. I have tried to encourage some of my own students to read it in their free time and a few have, but for the most part they aren't interested. I have a colleague who teaches an elective course about science fiction and fantasy literature, and I think that he sometimes brings in parts of Tolkien's works, but beyond that it (and all fantasy literature, honestly) has fallen out of vogue for classroom use.


----------



## Olorgando

Maeglin said:


> I have a colleague who teaches an elective course about science fiction and fantasy literature, and I think that he sometimes brings in parts of Tolkien's works, but beyond that it (and all fantasy literature, honestly) has fallen out of vogue for classroom use.


Sounds like that tired old snobbery saw about fantasy not being "serious" enough.


----------



## Lithóniel

Maeglin said:


> Thanks for the welcome and kind words!
> 
> Sadly no, none of JRRT's works are in most curricula that I've come across. For the first two years of my career I taught middle school (ages 11-13) and had some freedom with material, so I did read "The Hobbit" with a small group of students in need of high-engagement texts for reading skills intervention purposes.
> 
> I only teach high school now, mostly 11-12th graders, and I have never seen or heard LOTR taught. I have tried to encourage some of my own students to read it in their free time and a few have, but for the most part they aren't interested. I have a colleague who teaches an elective course about science fiction and fantasy literature, and I think that he sometimes brings in parts of Tolkien's works, but beyond that it (and all fantasy literature, honestly) has fallen out of vogue for classroom use.


Yes, I’m a high school student and sadly there aren’t any mentions of Tolkien in any of the literature classes I’ve heard of which saddens me. 😕


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maeglin said:


> it (and all fantasy literature, honestly) has fallen out of vogue for classroom use.


Odd, given its popularity. I recall having "The Pedestrian" in an early class -- admittedly a looong time ago. My introduction to Bradbury. And _1984_ later.


----------



## Persephone

Maeglin said:


> Well, this is a blast from the past! Today I checked my email and very randomly saw that some old thread I was in had been resurrected on here, and I had no idea that the site was still connected to my email or even still in existence! It just so happens that I started re-reading LOTR for the first time in years last month, so it was serendipitous to get the email and I figured I'd poke around and was pleasantly surprised to see some old names I remember (Erestor, Ancalagon, the former Ciryaher...wow this makes me feel old)!
> 
> My original username was Glorfindel1187 (or some number like that). You might be able to tell from the grainy avatar picture that I haven't accessed this site in some time (according to my profile, I think I last updated info in 2009, but I don't think I've posted since the much earlier 2000s). Anyway, I remember discovering TTF for the first time when I was 15 years old and my parents had just moved us to a new town where I knew absolutely no one and it was the middle of the summer, 2002, so it wasn't like I could just make friends in school at the time and it was pre-cell phone era, so I was pretty much alone and friendless. Reading Tolkien always felt like (and still does) going home, so I don't remember what possessed me but I must have done a search for something about the books and it led me here, to this amazing place of Tolkien nerds like me, and discovering this was an awesome escape from my summer of loneliness and gave me a sense of community. I posted quite regularly for maybe 2-3 years, right up through the end of high school, then college and all the tomfoolery that comes with it took over and I pretty much drifted away.
> 
> All that said, I can't believe it's been _20 years _since I found TTF and that it still exists with some of the same people! I'm obviously much older now, and I've got an amazing family (wife and 2 kids: 4-year-old girl and 2-year-old boy) and career (English teacher - go figure...a fantasy lit nerd is an English teacher) and working on my Ph.D.
> 
> I'll try to check in semi-regularly, especially as I'm slowly re-reading the series now and my daughter is soon approaching the age where I can at least try to read _The Hobbit _to her. It truly did warm my heart and give me some great nostalgia to find this place again today. Wishing you all the best!


Welcome back ... I, too, was surprised to see this place still ALIVE and actually THRIVING!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe not up to the heady days of a couple of decades ago, but more than most, at least. 😀


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Maeglin said:


> Thanks for the welcome and kind words!
> 
> Sadly no, none of JRRT's works are in most curricula that I've come across. For the first two years of my career I taught middle school (ages 11-13) and had some freedom with material, so I did read "The Hobbit" with a small group of students in need of high-engagement texts for reading skills intervention purposes.
> 
> I only teach high school now, mostly 11-12th graders, and I have never seen or heard LOTR taught. I have tried to encourage some of my own students to read it in their free time and a few have, but for the most part they aren't interested. I have a colleague who teaches an elective course about science fiction and fantasy literature, and I think that he sometimes brings in parts of Tolkien's works, but beyond that it (and all fantasy literature, honestly) has fallen out of vogue for classroom use.


At some of the Russian primary schools "The Hobbit" is in curricula.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

I remember quite clearly that* I definitely had no interest at all* in LOTR or Tolkien when I first came across his works...that was younger me.

Now, Tolkien takes top spot, _*especially *The Silmarillion _(although I haven't read enough of his works to make a full-fledged judgement yet; I know there are a lot more out there, for the world of Arda awaits me!)

*I think the Valar intervened there to greatly "bend" my interests...or could it have been Eru who did so, due to how drastic the change was? *


----------



## Annatar

Miriel Amaniel said:


> I remember quite clearly that* I definitely had no interest at all* in LOTR or Tolkien when I first came across his works...


My first encounter with Tolkien was the German paperback of The Hobbit, which I received as a gift when I was about 12 years old. After briefly leafing through it, I first put it aside for a longer time because I was quite put off by the rather special illustrations by Klaus Ensikat:






Rolozo Tolkien


Rolozo Tolkien image gallery



fan.theonering.net





From today's perspective I find them good again or at least interesting in a way. But still not suitable enough to make a 12 year old a Tolkien fan, and with the Hobbit it is important not to be artificial in a too modern or abstract way, but to appeal to young people (although in a timeless way, of course). In the meantime there are fortunately also other editions.

Here's a fun example:







Gollum as a giant frog (which doesn't hold up to today's interpretation) and Bilbo as a fine English gentleman (which would still kind of fit) with a big hat.



Miriel Amaniel said:


> I think the Valar intervened there to greatly "bend" my interests...or could it have been Eru who did so, due to how drastic the change was?


In your case, it was certainly Morgoth. 😜


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I find some of the illustrations rather charming.

But I see what you mean. And Gollum looks like he owes more than a bit to Lovecraft.


----------



## Annatar

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> But I see what you mean. And Gollum looks like he owes more than a bit to Lovecraft.


Yes, I also had just edited this funny example into my original posting. 
I suspect that the illustrations were created before The Lord of the Rings was published, or Ensikat didn't know The Lord of the Rings.

This picture of Bilbo smoking a pipe in comfort can be found under the headline "Dumbest Tolkien illustrations.... ever!" ( https://banazir.livejournal.com/247422.html )






In the meantime, however, I also find it quite good. 

Probably one of the most underrated Tolkien artists, because he doesn't care about mass tastes, but is very particular and you need some prior education to grasp the artistic references. 
Still, it's all rather ugly overall. 😄

Stylistically, he seems to have oriented himself primarily to medieval illustrations and also a bit to more or less modern comics.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Annatar said:


> In your case, it was certainly Morgoth. 😜


*Manwe, Varda and Námo: *I *certainly *wouldn't be so sure of that.
*Melkor: *And I certainly wouldn't be so sure of your immediate decision just now.
*Annatar: *Indeed, we have a new member over here. *Melkor drags me into Angband and restrains me with chains*
*Manwe and Varda: *We never expected her to leave us...
*Námo: *...I actually think they took her by force instead...unless you missed that pivotal moment of her being dragged into *there*...

_Meanwhile, in Angband..._

*Melkor and Annatar: **Smiles at each other secretly*
*Me: *This was not meant to happen! This was *not *meant to happen! How could this happen to the Ninth Arata of Arda? *Vigorously attempts to break free but fails*

_(Congratulations, Melkor and Annatar, you just prevented one of the most powerful of the Ainur from escaping Angband- )_


----------



## Olorgando

Miriel Amaniel said:


> I remember quite clearly ...


I remember quite clearly that your avatar was different yesterday; and different again a few days ago ... 
This can be confusing (as it was in the other two JRRT sites I used to visit), as the names can be somewhat difficult to keep in memory, not *quite* being those common in Germany or the English-speaking world. (@m4r35n357 represents a very special case - the terms "pin-numbers" and "login passwords" keep arising unbidden ...  )

Maybe it's just me, but I think humans generally have a fixation for faces (=> avatars), and less for abstract squiggles on a sheet of paper or a screen ...

Which made me just think that at least on-line, the use of a keyboard is very beneficial - I hesitate to think of you having to decipher my handwriting (now almost exclusively used for signatures and shopping lists). I'm guessing that the handwriting of some others here is approaching hieroglyphics, or at least cuneiform, in legibility 😬 . But we'd be in good company, as The Professor's handwriting, when his thought far outraced his hand, defeated even the skills of his highly-trained son Christopher ...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Olorgando said:


> I remember quite clearly that your avatar was different yesterday; and different again a few days ago ...


I remember quite clearly, that ever since I joined and took notice, your avatar has never changed from the day I joined.


----------



## Olorgando

Miriel Amaniel said:


> I remember quite clearly, that ever since I joined and took notice, your avatar has never changed from the day I joined.


My avatar is the same one I used (and kept) for "Council of Elrond", which I joined in November 2013 - in fact, I found the avatar there; and used it again when I joined "Arwen Undomiel" in March 2017. Probably I've become attached to it because the resemblance has increased over the years. I mean, I'm now older than Ian McKellen was when the RoTK Extended Editions went on sale ...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Olorgando said:


> My avatar is the same one I used (and kept) for "Council of Elrond", which I joined in November 2013 - in fact, I found the avatar there; and used it again when I joined "Arwen Undomiel" in March 2017. Probably I've become attached to it because the resemblance has increased over the years. I mean, I'm now older than Ian McKellen was when the RoTK Extended Editions went on sale ...


Hmm...I think I'll leave you to your own thoughts there then.


----------



## m4r35n357

Olorgando said:


> the terms "pin-numbers" and "login passwords" keep arising unbidden ...  )


I have explained my nick in the appropriate place, although I don't see why I would need to . . .

Apparently it is not "PC enough" to satisfy certain childish cosplayers here.


----------



## Beytran70

I joined a couple years ago because I had a surge in interest in regards to the potential sequel to Lord of the Rings and what little had been written about it. Around the time (and still) I was playing Lord of the Rings Online which features many "inspired" (read: made up) new plotlines with enemies and creatures of all sorts taken from the shadows cast by Tolkien's works. After that I more or less just pop in here to read things since I find myself lacking the credentials to discuss most of the finer points of Lord of the Rings and the extended mythos. Not to mention that I have a short attention span and can only rarely drum up lengthy or thoughtful posts, preferring to keep my posts the way I like my women: short and preferably dwarven.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Beytran70 said:


> I find myself lacking the credentials to discuss most of the finer points of Lord of the Rings and the extended mythos.


That doesn't stop me, so don't let it stop you! 😄


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Beytran70 said:


> I joined a couple years ago because I had a surge in interest in regards to the potential sequel to Lord of the Rings and what little had been written about it. Around the time (and still) I was playing Lord of the Rings Online which features many "inspired" (read: made up) new plotlines with enemies and creatures of all sorts taken from the shadows cast by Tolkien's works. After that I more or less just pop in here to read things since I find myself lacking the credentials to discuss most of the finer points of Lord of the Rings and the extended mythos. Not to mention that I have a short attention span and can only rarely drum up lengthy or thoughtful posts, preferring to keep my posts the way I like my women: short and preferably dwarven.


You don't like elven women then? I also count among the Ainur, notably as the Ninth Arata, and I would be a fine choice!


----------



## Beytran70

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That doesn't stop me, so don't let it stop you! 😄



Hah. I studied Tolkien for a semester in college, so I guess I have that going for me. I guess my background is more the extended multimedia of Tolkien in regards to all the movies and games that were made which I rarely see brought up, so if I ever see anything regarding those then I can jump in!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We have forums for both subjects, so feel free! 🙂


----------



## Beytran70

Miriel Amaniel said:


> You don't like elven women then? I also count among the Ainur, notably as the Ninth Arata, and I would be a fine choice!



Only if their beauty and their hair surpasses the gold of the earth as the stars surpass the gems of the mine.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Beytran70 said:


> Only if their beauty and their hair surpasses the gold of the earth as the stars surpass the gems of the mine.


The light of Aman and the Two Trees of Valinor remain within me, notably Telperion. I know of some who have said my radiance shines akin to or even brighter than the Silmarils themselves...

_Does that suffice for you?_


----------



## Beytran70

Miriel Amaniel said:


> The light of Aman and the Two Trees of Valinor remain within me, notably Telperion. I know of some who have said my radiance shines akin to or even brighter than the Silmarils themselves...
> 
> _Does that suffice for you?_



Hmmmmmmm.

Maybe we can share an ale.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Beytran70 said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Maybe we can share an ale.


I suppose you are of the Dwarven race? As one of the Valar I often remain in the Blessed Realm of Valinor, and I don't normally appear in a fair form to many in Middle-Earth, but this time it's an exception.


----------



## Beytran70

Maybe we can add on to my story I somehow got caught up with a half-elven goddess of some sort. The friendship of Legolas and Gimli will pale in comparison!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Beytran70 said:


> The friendship of Legolas and Gimli will pale in comparison!


It shall, and it indeed will!

Also, one of the Silmarils remains in my hand - perhaps that would strengthen our bond even further, for our journeys shall be more perilous; for I count also amongst the Teleri, and the Feanorians will not leave me so easily.


----------



## Beytran70

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Also, one of the Silmarils remains in my hand - perhaps that would strengthen our bond even further, for our journeys shall be more perilous; for I count also amongst the Teleri, and the Feanorians will not leave me so easily.



Perhaps. Just as the dwarves of old were to forge the Nauglamir to hold the Silmarils, so too do their hearts hold great light and love!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Beytran70 said:


> Perhaps. Just as the dwarves of old were to forge the Nauglamir to hold the Silmarils, so too do their hearts hold great light and love!


Indeed, but the Silmaril shall remain within me. Although if the Feanorians attacked me to get their Silmaril back, what would we do?

(NB: Should we PM? The thread is getting a bit off topic now xD )


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or you can invite Beytran70 to join your RP. It looks to me like he's halfway there already! 😄


----------



## Faramir of Gondor

I first read the hobbit and unfinished tales when I was somewhere in first grade by my reckoning. I found this site some years ago as I searched for a place to share my love of Tolkien. This by far the best of the bunch! The only forum for the brave and truuuue!


----------



## Elassar

I am probably one of the youngest in the forum being still in middle school so I have only joined this year but I love lotr and have read all the books a gazillion times and read other ones such as the Hobbit, beren and luthien, unfinished tales, children of hurin, the fall of gondolin, akallabeth and the silmerillion. I was doing research for a project and came across this brilliant forum and signed up straight away and haven't looked back.


----------



## Humbelle

I mainly joined to ask a question (see post about Gollum having DID). I enjoyed a lot of the personalities and decided to stay. I am not a frequent poster, but do enjoy myself when I am here. If it had a chat room, I would be here more often...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We do have Private Messaging ("Conversation"). And you can invite as many members as you like. 🙂


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> We do have Private Messaging ("Conversation"). And you can invite as many members as you like. 🙂


Yes! PMs are awesome! I have quite a few going currently...


----------



## Halasían

Humbelle said:


> I mainly joined to ask a question (see post about Gollum having DID). I enjoyed a lot of the personalities and decided to stay. I am not a frequent poster, but do enjoy myself when I am here. If it had a chat room, I would be here more often...



There is the 'Shoutbox' thingy here which is essentially a live chat. It reminds me of the old 'c-box' chat the Arwen Undomiel site had.




Elassar said:


> I am probably one of the youngest in the forum being still in middle school so I have only joined this year but I love lotr and have read all the books a gazillion times and read other ones such as the Hobbit, beren and luthien, unfinished tales, children of hurin, the fall of gondolin, akallabeth and the silmerillion. I was doing research for a project and came across this brilliant forum and signed up straight away and haven't looked back.



It always warms my heart to see people my grandchildren's generation getting into Tolkien's books!


----------



## The Void

Just a recently joined Member. After watching clips from the likes of Rainbow Dave's Tolkien Untangled and a few others. My Tolkien renaissance has led me here. Tolkien came to me long ago, exactly with Asimov. To me, Tolkien's world didn't come as a 'history' - instead and maybe due to Asimov, it came to me as a possible wonderful 'future' where the light upon this world would indeed be like that of the Valar and 'life' is alive and with consciousness, etc. I too am no 'expert' on Tolkien compared to some I've immediately seen here - who can rattle off direct line quotes and passages. Am very impressed with these Members. As nothing more than a (convict) Labourer in Australia, I found Tolkien a profound mental stimulation and a 'portal' on a cultural connection to Europe and Europeans. I guess it was an 'escape' from my Penal Colony existence. I too enjoy how this Forum is set up and its variety of Boards is amazing. Kudos to this Forum for being in existence for so long. Such a feat shows its staying power and I'm sure it will be around for a long time still, regardless of the tech changes needed.
Now thanks to Lomelinde Lindorie in this Topic.
_*I fade, I fade, I fade e'er away,*_
*Into the Void, into the Unknown,
Into Solitude, into Peace.

My paths are Beyond Memory, Beyond Time,
Beyond the very Bounds of Fate itself,
Boundless and Infinite.*

_*Fading Bound of Time's Last End.*_

*...glad to be here with you all.*


----------



## Faramir of Gondor

Lómelindë Lindórië said:


> You don't like elven women then? I also count among the Ainur, notably as the Ninth Arata, and I would be a fine choice!


Not all are so blind as to not appreciate the beauty of Elven women.


----------

